# Canada or Australia



## karishpt (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, 

I need help do decide where to migrate. Me & my husband want to migrate from Dubai(current location) to either Australia or Canada but are unable to decide which country to relocate. :confused2:

Need max inputs as possible. 


Thank u all in advance.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

They are very different countries - mainly because of the difference in weather between the countries. I would start looking into that to determine what type of life style you'd want and the types of weather you could handle. Both countries have very friendly people.


----------

